# favorite framing hammer?



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I've done all my nail banging for the last XX years with two blue handled Estwings: a 16oz trim hammer and a 20 or 22oz waffle faced framer. Every time I build a deck, I wish I had a smooth faced framing hammer. What's your favorite? 

(Unfortunately, at this point in my life/career, a Stiletto titanium probably wouldn't see a hundred bucks worth of use. And I don't have any heirs that would appreciate it. So that's kinda out.:wink2


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

16oz. and less hammers are for Bob Villa.

Pneumatic framing/finishing guns are so cheap now-a-days why would you even want a hammer other then to set nails etc..?

https://www.harborfreight.com/search?q=neumatic framing gun


Play video
21° Angle Full Head Framing Air Nailer 69927 alternate photo #1
21° Angle Full Head Framing Air Nailer 69927 alternate photo #2
21° Angle Full Head Framing Air Nailer 69927 alternate photo #3
CENTRAL PNEUMATIC
21° Angle Full Head Framing Air Nailer
(1,006)
Write a Review
A lightweight nailer for less fatigue during extended nailing jobs

$64.97


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a 26 oz Estwing, but use it mainly for correcting wood position before I slam it home with a pneumatic nailer. It is old, and started out as a waffle face, but time takes its toll.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm a painter not a carpenter but have done a good bit of carpentry work on my property and for friends/family. My favorite hammer was an old drywall hatchet. I think partly because of the larger head but it was just comfortable. balance maybe? But the handle broke, I replaced the handle but now it's not same ???


Now days with my limited eyesight I use pneumatic nail guns whenever I can.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

My "go to's" are fiberglass handled Vaughans, and I have a wood handle Dalluge that my wife bought for me back when and that I really like, nice fit, balance, etc., but seldom use it because framing hammers, especially today, tend to do near as much deconstruction as construction and I don't want to harm it. If it were 30 years ago, it would probably get used more, but, like Ron said, my favorite framers today are pneumatics, with a lean toward Senco's.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I used a Plumb hammer most of my career but they started making them where they weren't dressed well. The claws were not consistent and they were made cheaper, so I switch to Estwing. Estwing is what is used for years and still have both of them. My 16 oz is a curved claw and my framing Eswing is a straight claw. Doing trim I used a 13 oz plumb and loved it. 

I had to have a curved claw because in a really tight spot I would bust my forehead with a straight claw. I have torn many pockets off my shirts using a curved claw but I just never changed to a straight for a smaller hammer.

Nail guns weren't common when I first started doing carpentry work, neither was an electric miter saw. You can bet when they did become common use that I bought several and still have quite a few. I bet some fellows didn't know they made a corrugated fastener nail gun. 

I loved and hated a new Estwing framing hammer. I loved it because the nails didn't glance with the new waffle face, but I hated it when I hit my finger with it. That sucker would take the bark off your hand and quick. lol When using a rounded face on the hammer head, some of the nails would glance, I have had several stick into my forehead right between my eyes. When the head would get slick, I would beat the dickens out of an old concrete block to rough it up a little. Hey, it worked for me.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

It's hard to go wrong with a 20 oz Estwing, I have a couple of them kicking around.
But for 95% of my handy man type work I carry a lighter generic wood handle carpenters hammer. I especially appreciate how it glides out of the belt loop ring with out catching the rubber grip of most framers.


----------



## tlema (Mar 1, 2020)

ESTWING 22 FACE FRAMING HAMMER 

https://ebay.to/3bxrNR1


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

For bigger projects Paslode.


22oz waffle for hand work.


Only sissys use 16oz.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ratherbefishing said:


> I've done all my nail banging for the last XX years with two blue handled Estwings: a 16oz trim hammer and a 20 or 22oz waffle faced framer. Every time I build a deck, I wish I had a smooth faced framing hammer. What's your favorite?
> 
> (Unfortunately, at this point in my life/career, a Stiletto titanium probably wouldn't see a hundred bucks worth of use. And I don't have any heirs that would appreciate it. So that's kinda out.:wink2



RATHERBEF'N..... Same situation.....Have my indestructable old friend Eastwing....like Larry, can barely tell it was ever waffled.

I'm older now, and I would not spend a buck and a quarter for a Stilletto at my impending/partial retirement.

But, in pending retirement I went to renovating distress properties (also known unkindly as flipping) because it gave me complete freedom of timing to lock it up and go help my son and daughter at my convenience....not my customers timing and requirements.

What I'm sorta proud of is that one of my buyers of my reno's, heard me complaining/joking about getting older and things being heavier. They went and gave me a "14" plastic handle stilletto. I never would have bought it myself.

*I LOVE IT.* I have a bad right shoulder, and can now backhand and overhead that stilletto. It has a lightly waffeled face.I don't know if they make a finish face. After a lot of hard years of work, I think maybe that I should have treated myself to that hammer. You might deserve it.

My good buddy Eastwing only gets to see any action if maybe difficult tearout or f'n around rocks/concrete etc.

YOU PROBABLY DESERVE TO TREAt YOURSELF TO THAT STILLETO.

BEST


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Colbyt said:


> For bigger projects Paslode.
> 
> 
> 22oz waffle for hand work.
> ...


 And old F's.....Plus the handle matches my gray dress/pantaloons.:wink2:

(Plus you probably don't want to go home and tell your mommy that some old sissy kicked your ass.:biggrin2


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Forgot to say that stilletto doesn't keep banging my leg.

Should also mention honestly, yes, it does taking an extra swing, or two, on a 16 penny.....but I don't know anyone framing without a gun.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

I still have my favorite Vaughan California Framer 23 oz. 
It's on its second handle and still banging.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have two 22 oz. long Handle straight claw craftsman framers, red handle with big black rubber grip, both 35 years old. I also have a couple East wings, same weight, standard blue grip....but the grip is too small for my hand and I have to grip them to hard to keep Them straight, gave one away over Christmas and just use the other as a beater. Ron


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

OP here. Thanks for all the input. (Keep it coming.) Like I said, I have a pair of Estwings that have given years of service, and are far from worn out. And, I have air nailers, frame, finish and brad. I've made my living with tools, but more wrenches than claw hammers. I appreciate good tools. Most of my nail bangin' has been for "fun."And I have the hammers that I need. But sometimes that milled face framer leaves a mark. And the finish hammer ain't quite got the hit. It seems like I've built more decks than houses lately. 

I'm gonna go shopping. I just figured I'd see what you all liked. And MTN R, you're probably right. Maybe I do deserve that Stilleto. Maybe Santa will bring me one. (Who am I kidding? Santa's cheaper than me.)


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I was breaking some old garage slab around garage door tracks. The tracks were buried in the slab but they needed adjustment. First door I used old fiberglass handle hammer. Second door I used stanley antivibe hammer that I just got. Hammer and chisel. Just using the tools that were handy and not really thinking about more appropriate concrete breaking tools.
Stanley was very good to my elbow and now I'm a believer. I also like smooth face hammers. Stanley also has magnet nail holder.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Stanley was very good to my elbow and now I'm a believer



Good to know!
The main reason I liked that old drywall hatchet was I could pound 5xs as many nails before my tennis elbow got the better of me ..... not that I've ever played tennis.
_But it's hard to beat pneumatic nailers!_


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I think Estwing are the best hammers out there. I have one that I used every day for 21 years, it has a wear mark from my metal hammer loop on my tool pouches. I saw dozens of hammers of coworkers come and go while I used my Estwing every day. I especially like them when they get broken in and the handle turns greenish. I still have mine even though I got out of the trades 25 years ago.


----------

